# Big Mess....



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

It just seems in our outside storage area it is a big mess. I am consifering buying a bunch of rubbermaid containers...

We don't have a morgue drawer and think there is more room without one but how do you all keep it neat/tidy in there?


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I am considering buying a bunch of rubbermaid containers...


That's what we use and they work well. Get the clear ones so you can see what's in them from the outside.

Happy Camping!!


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

That's what we did. I bought different sizes (gray ones from Lowe's) to play around with until I found what works best. I then labeled them using a "sharpie" marker. So far it works great for us.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi CG,

That is what I did as well. Went to walmart & bought a bunch of those plastic containers w/ lids of all sizes. I was able to find a nice beige color to match







The compartment stays nice & organized....everything has it's place









Tami


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I use 3 storage containers; 1 for sewer stuff, 1 for fresh water stuff, and 1 for everything else.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I do what Scrib does. Clear ones and lables with a sharpie, i wrote on the container and lid. Dont want the sewer lid mixin with the water container. I measured my opening and got 4 in their plus a smaller one for small squares of plywood, a tool box, 2 bags of leveling blocks and some 4x4 post sections.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep, small clear plastic containers or small boxes - i have two many small boxes right now and will eventually be replacing them w/ small plasic containers so I can see into them better.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We use the plastic containers also, and couple of carboard boxes for xtra food supplies. Use the room on top the boxes for thin stuff. I put the plastic folding tables and awning mat up there.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I use a couple plastic boxes too. Two large ones for the front garage. One large one for sewer stuff in the rear garage. Plus, I can just crawl in there and look for stuff, too.









Mark


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies and great advice!!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I use 3 clear plastic ones also, 2 of a size that will stack on each other and a larger one with 2 lids for the sewer hose and connections. I don't use a sharpy; I can spot the sewer one easy, and the other two have to much junk in them to lable.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use plastic stackable containers as well.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have a couple of the RubberMaid type containers, but also the open 'milk crate' type boxes. They are great for some of the bulkier items like propane bottles, lanterns, shoes, etc.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also use plastic containers I have a couple in the morgue drawer for certain things

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I need to get some storage containers as well. We have a habit of just throwing everything up front in the garage area of the Roo and it's turned into one big A$$PILE!

lol, if I could get to the overhead storage areas up in front, I'd have lots of places to store stuff...I need a shovel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Everything has to have a place and be organized. Especially when I start the trip.

I use numereous containers including half a dozen tupperware containers for small set up stuff. I hate looking for something hiding when I set up


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I need to get some storage containers as well. We have a habit of just throwing everything up front in the garage area of the Roo and it's turned into one big A$$PILE!


Sounds like the garage at my house.

Jessica


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Same as everyone else- large clear(well, opaque) containers, about 8 inches high, stacked. One for electrical stuff, one for sewer stuff, one for water and one for blocks/Jacks. And I also have another big tote for misc. stuff, like hatchet, tools, bungees, ropes, Hostess cupcakes... wait a minute, scratch the cupcakes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can't even imagine not having the storage drawer. So easy to slide in/out to find stuff.


----------

